# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Surface Film: Yay or Nay?



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Ms Walstad,

In your tanks, is the surface protein film left alone or removed? I have 2 low-maint tanks, one has a pretty obvious film, one doesn't. The tank that doesn't has a family of platies and the water is crystal clear. Both are 15G.

Thanks!


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Ms Walstad,

In your tanks, is the surface protein film left alone or removed? I have 2 low-maint tanks, one has a pretty obvious film, one doesn't. The tank that doesn't has a family of platies and the water is crystal clear. Both are 15G.

Thanks!


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm not Ms. Walstad, but allow me to take a shot...

If there are no bubbles forming (which would probably mean the film is trapping oxygen or something) I wouldn't worry about it. To get rid of it you can increase surface agitation. Anyone know what causes it?


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm not Ms. Walstad either, but I was advised at my two LFS's that the film is composed of organic compounds arising mostly from feeding that get built up in suspension and collect at the surface. Really protein-rich foods like beef heart are supposed to be the worst culprits. Feeding high-quality flake foods doesn't seem to cause as much film. My greasy surface bugged me so much I got a surface skimmer and AQ Mini to drive it. It works quite well, but you need to really watch the water level. I've also heard of people just dropping a paper towel onto the surface to "blot." When I've done this, it cleans like a charm & the build-up is much reduced for a few days.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Surface film is just a harmless mini-ecosystem fed by organic compounds that naturally collect at the water surface. Bacteria, bacteria-eating protozoa, and (sometimes) visible water bugs will feed off of the protozoa. No big deal. If you wish, remove the scum by a paper towel or by increasing surface agitation.


----------

